# is there a way to wash/clean Robeez?



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

DD managed to pee all over today while I was cleaning up after a poopy diaper and then, of course, stepped in it while wearing her soft soled leather shoes (similar to Robeez). Is there a way to wash them, or at least clean them somehow, without ruining them?


----------



## PGNPORTLAND (Jul 9, 2005)

I really want to know too!!! I have heard that it is okay to put them in the washing machine but will not do that until I hear from a few more people that it will not damage them. so BUMP


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

I've put them in the washing machine with regular clothes and then in the dryer on low.


----------



## KathinJapan (Mar 25, 2003)

I did both hand washing and machine. No dryer so I just hung them up with the clothes, got a bit stiff, but just scrunched them up and they were soft again.
Both ways got them clean.
Kathryn


----------



## mommycakes (Sep 21, 2005)

I believe they give washing instructions on the package--machine wash and dry. I've done it numerous times and they've come out clean and o.k. You could hand wash and air dry too.


----------



## simplehome (Jul 13, 2004)

Here's a link to the washing instructions on Robeez's website:

Robeez Washing Instructions

I've machine washed mine on cold, and they look fine. I air dried them so they were crunchy, but a few days on a baby's feet and they softened up again. Honestly, with a little pee I'd just give them a rinse in the sink and let them dry.


----------



## Happy and Cheerful (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elmh23* 
I've put them in the washing machine with regular clothes and then in the dryer on low.

Seriously? You put them in with a regular load of laundry and they came out ok? Wow.


----------



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Happy and Cheerful* 
Seriously? You put them in with a regular load of laundry and they came out ok? Wow.

We've washed ours that way too. I air dried them and then tossed them in the dryer to soften them up but apparently the dryer is just fine.


----------



## Happy and Cheerful (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baby Makes 4* 
We've washed ours that way too. I air dried them and then tossed them in the dryer to soften them up but apparently the dryer is just fine.

I'll be darned!

I guess I should have read the package more carefully...oops...maybe I got them used? Anyway, wow, glad I saw this post!

Thanks!


----------



## nabigus (Sep 23, 2004)

I've gotten really good results if I take them out of the dryer when they're still a tiny bit damp and stuff them with paper to shape them out and finish drying.


----------



## Bellejar (Oct 2, 2005)

They don't get stiff like if you dry them on a rack or outside. I have done this to numerous pairs, just with other kid laundry.


----------



## beana's mommy (Feb 16, 2006)

I've washed dd's a bunch without a problem in with our regular wash. But, I did find a bit of shrinkage from the dryer when one got put in there on accident!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elmh23* 
I've put them in the washing machine with regular clothes and then in the dryer on low.

Yep, that's what I've always done.


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

I've washed our soft soled shoes several times on hot/cold then a low dry. They come out great. One tip is to reshape them after the dryer and stuff them with cloth wipes. It helps keep their shape.


----------



## Catherine12 (May 15, 2006)

I washed ours in the washer and they turned out fine. BUT... the other clothes did not. The dye from the robeez bled and stained a couple things. Maybe this happened because the pair we have are dark-colored? Or because I washed them on warm instead of cold? In any case, I would be a bit cautious about what you washed with them.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

Yep, I wash Robeez with regular laundry. Actually, I wash all the kids' shoes with regular laundry. I dry them most of the way in the dryer and then take them out and set them somewhere to finish drying.


----------



## KnitterMama (Mar 31, 2005)

Good to know!

(Course, given DH's history of laundry incidents, I won't leave it up to him.







)


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

I've been using leather shoes since ds2 was a little baby. I wash in the washer w/ a load of darks, cold water. Air dry. Never had any problems whatsoever.


----------



## lesley&grace (Jun 7, 2005)

I just throw dd's slippers in the wash with her laundry. I've always done that and had no issues.


----------



## cbea (Jul 8, 2005)

I also just throw them in with her regular laundry and they come out fine!


----------

